# Client-Server NetPlat



## MadToni (12. Nov 2007)

Hi!

ein paar kollegen und ich wollen eine netzwerkplattform implementieren, wo sich mehrere user einloggen (überprüfung durch eine datenbank), miteinander kommunizieren (über ein applet, so im aufbau wie icq) und dann ein spiel auswählen (zB tic tac toe oder ähnliches, also was nicht gar so kompliziertes -> rundenbasierend) können.

daher nun meine frage, auf welche probleme ist hier zu achten, welches übertragungsprotokoll ist hier besser (TCP-UDP) und welche lösungsansätze könnt ihr mir da anbieten? und welche sicherheitstechnischen probleme können hier auftreten bzw wie kann man diese lösen?

ich danke für eure antworten schon mal gleich 

mfg Toni

natürlich wird das alles in java ausprogrammiert


----------



## tuxedo (12. Nov 2007)

Bevor ich jetzt anfange auszuschweife, wäre interessant zu wissen, welches vorwissen ihr habt und in welchem netzwerk (lokal/internet) das ganze laufen soll. 

Will ja nicht unnötig Dinge erklären die ihr schon wisst.
Nächste Frage: Habt ihr euch überhaupt schon gedanken gemacht? Wenn ja: Was ist dabei rausgekommen. Den "einzigen und idealen" Ansatz gibt es nämlich nicht. 

- Alex


----------



## Guest (12. Nov 2007)

vorwissen ist sicherlich schon da, wir machen das ganze als projekt im rahmen unseres informatik studiums, vor 2wochen haben wir in einem unterrichtsfach begonnen unter java simple server-clients zu prgrammieren

nun zu deinen fragen: das ganze soll als framework aufgebaut werden und natürlich dann auch übers internet funktionieren, wahrscheinlich machen wirs aber dieses semester nur mal lokal, genaueres wird sich herauskristallisieren...

gedanken haben wir uns schon gemacht, in die richtung latenzzeit, pro/cons von tcp oder udp, transparenz usw... nur haben wir bisweilen laut unserem lektor, der unser projekt begleitet nur an der oberfläche gekratzt, daher habe ich mir gedacht, mal dieses forum zu nützen um weitere dinge, die dabei zu beachten, in erfahrung zu bringen...

mfg


----------



## MadToni (12. Nov 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> vorwissen ist sicherlich schon da, wir machen das ganze als projekt im rahmen unseres informatik studiums, vor 2wochen haben wir in einem unterrichtsfach begonnen unter java simple server-clients zu prgrammieren
> 
> nun zu deinen fragen: das ganze soll als framework aufgebaut werden und natürlich dann auch übers internet funktionieren, wahrscheinlich machen wirs aber dieses semester nur mal lokal, genaueres wird sich herauskristallisieren...
> 
> ...



edit: hab ich gepostet, aber nicht gesehen, dass ich ausgeloggt war, obwohl ich mich voher eingeloggt hab, naja wie auch immer...^^


----------

